# Wood Magazine plans for propane smoker cabinet



## dward51 (May 10, 2017)

Just a FYI, but in the back page of the latest issue of Wood Magazine, they list what is upcoming in the next issue.  The September 2017 issue (available July 5th) shows they will have a story on building a wooden cabinet LP smoker.  This is the photo they posted in the current issue. I have no other info and just saw what is below. So that might be something to watch for if you are interested.....













Wood Magazine - Sept 2017 issue.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 10, 2017


----------



## bbqwillie (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up! I've been wanting to build something like this. I'll check it out.


----------



## kingddemo (Jun 22, 2017)

My Wood Magazine came yesterday.  The plans look pretty good.  It uses standard oven racks, cement board interior, pink foam insulation with a warning not to exceed 250 degrees.  My suggestion might be to use a mailbox mod with electric heat & a PID controller.  A standard oven element might be big enough since it's well insulated.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 22, 2017)

Swap out the pink foam for rock wool and I would feel a lot better.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jun 23, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Swap out the pink foam for rock wool and I would feel a lot better.



Why not fiberglass?  
The insulation is shelled in between the studs, cement board and outer shell so no risk of getting fibers in your food.  And much more affordable and readily available.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 23, 2017)

Unfaced fiberglass would also work, but rock wool is pretty common in the home stores now days and about the same price.  Rock wool has a much higher temp rating that fiberglass.  However Kingddemo said it was pink FOAM insulation, which again for the price being about the same, I would go rock wool.   For smoking sausage and sticks where you will not be going above the 180* range insulation choice is less of an issue, but if you are going to hot smoke and have insulation that is rated for only 250* like the pink FOAM is,  I would go with a different insulation.


----------

